# Vaseline on wood - HELP



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A really nice old oak dinning table lady got she was told to put vaseline on the dry wood. 

Now it really made it look great but I know it will never dry.

Anyone know how to seal the finish over top of the vaseline or to remove it so it can have a good danish oil finish that will be so much better. 

She already do one half of the table top and top sides. So do you do other half or just try to clean the one side.
I told her not to do this but her mother in law said that it will make the wood look great and it does. 

Now will you if you leave it on just have to wait a long time and lots of wiping to get the sticky part to go away I don't know but I do not like this. I want to finish the table but do not know what I should do now that the vaseline was put on. 

A very very nice old table so sad to see what may be a bad thing happen so if anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

Wipe the vaseline off completely , use very soft cloth to apply Pledge furniture polish.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know it will be hard to wipe off because I did that but was a rough cloth and I asked for a tee shirt or something like that. 

Still I am worried I can't do things now with the Vaseline down into the wood. 

Pledge furniture polish is only a polish and I want a hard dry finish that it could be then have the polish on top.


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

You could call a local upholstering shop or cabinet maker for advice. I'm sorry I don't have a better answer for you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks RWF.

It is a very hard one to do a search on too because you do not get the right replies from a search.

Even calling a shop I bet it may be hard for someone to really know but think that is what I got to do.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Natural wood doesn't shine and sparkle. It sounds like you want a lacquer or veneer. Both will change the table permanently. You need to decide what you want to do with the table and then get it to a professional. Vaseline is an oil, and it's now soaked into the wood and has altered it. You can't just wipe it off.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Tony,

I know it is sad this happen.  Got to be something so need to find a place in town that can help out.


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

You could join this forum and ask .... http://www.doityourself.com/forum/carpentry-cabinetry-interior-woodworking-47/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks RWF


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Evan calling around places is hard to get info. One Fancy cabinet place said when they get something they need help on they call Furniture Medic and I talked to owner and he did not even know but said it is not good what was done.
He did say dish soap and water.

http://www.furnituremedic.com/about-us

Good thing I got her to stop before doing the rest of table and the chairs. 
So she has things on hold for now.


----------



## Katrinkka (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi, my mom accidently used varnish on my table and was so sticky and thought i had to strip it! I Used super fine steel wool, paper towels and use a cup of plain white vinegar and a 1/4 cp water and removed it after a few washings and then Murphys oil soap and water. Amazing cleanup I use olde english dark and light oil once a year on all my furniture. Good Luck


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You will need to use a product that will break down grease or oil. Somethige like lacquor thinner but even 
with that it's going to be a very hard repair.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I know it will be work. To bad the part with the Vaseline does look nice.

Anyhow we are on hold with it right now doing work on other home she is selling. Lots more needs done now after pest report.

But did find this.

Beeplenish Finisher's Formula
http://www.newzealandhoneyshop.co.uk/beeplenish/finishers-formula.html


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Since I am in the business...., a quick little note, washing wood that is unfinished with soap an water, even if it is oiled.....if left for too long, can cause the grain to raise...and stay that way. Then you have to sand.....I would try a little bit of Naphtha (good old fashioned lighter fluid...i.e.Ronson). Naphtha is the main ingredient in dry cleaner fluid, it is a solvent and evaporates quickly. It can help pull oils out of all kinds of surfaces, and works great on painted walls when one of the little rug rats...., I mean darlings.., decides to draw and the wall with crayons. Give it a try on a small area and see how it does, it works wonders for me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you Compumess. 

Still she has not do anything else because so many other things going on but I know she wants too. So will tell her about this.


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

You can buy Naphtha at a hardware store like ACE Hardware, or Lowes or HomeDepot. It comes by the gallon, 1/2 gallon, and pint can. I would just pick up a pint can and start on a small area first. It will probably have to be reapplied several times. I have had good success with it; just takes patience.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now that you said the name Naphtha comes to mind. Can't remember what or why.

Is this type okay?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klean-Strip-1-qt-Varnish-Maker-and-Painter-s-Naphtha-QVM46/100122813

Wait I can not buy it.

Not for sale or use in California or Utah

Many things we can not get now in California

Like I see a couple weeks ago Denatured Alcohol and I looked every where for in but this other Home Depot has it. You go in some places and ask for it and they don't even know what your talking about.

I can not buy Turpentine either.


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you find Ronson lighterfluid at the supermarket? That's just Naphtha...., What can California have against Naphtha? Can you buy Acetone or Lacquer thinner? Those will also work, they are a bit fast as they evaporate quickly. So to use it, you have to be a bit more liberal, and the fumes really tend to gas most people to a good headache...., but they will work. Naphtha is between those chemicals and paint thinner, which is one step from kerosene, and is too oily. You are wanting to drive the Vaseline out of the wood, and an oily base solvent will tend to push it deeper into the wood.. Denatured alcohol could work, but it also a some water in it....but worth a try, but be forwarned, that stuff is dangerous to get on bare skin. Some good ole fashioned Ethel alcohol would be just as good, and you could find that at the liquor store. Something cheap that was over 150 proof, the higher the better, and it won't hurt you getting it on your skin. And when you are done with it, and there is some left, it works pretty good as an internal liniment as well, in moderation of course.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

We got California Proposition 65 (1986).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_(1986)

I think she is going to start on the chairs. The chairs are not all that good and need new seats and who knows what they looked like because they got redone and you can tell they do not look right. She may change chairs because she has a nice newer oak table and 6 chairs but was giving that to her kid. But it is a bigger table she may not want it. So you got those but they are all light color.

Then they have Proposition 65 warning on so many things too. With all they spray on the food it will have warning on all we get here soon. 

But maybe Kelly Moore Paint I can get it or get someone who can get it for me.

How much would you need for cleaning the table and I think 4 chairs. Plus two leaves for the table.

Even now using the table it looks so nice because the grain is so great looking and I know it will look better when redone. The leaves are not the same color because I guess they were stored someplace else and my guess in the light because they are lighter and the one lighter then the other.


----------



## Compumess (Mar 13, 2010)

Good question....not really sure. It depends on what solvent you buy, but....I would say about a 1/2 gallon should do you. This is not going to be a little job, and it may need to be done 2 or 3 times, depending on what kind of finish you want to put on it. Poly or varnish does not like going on top of anything that has even a hint of oil residue, it will streak, spall, pool up, and do other nasty little irritating things. It also won't last long, as the finish will delaminate, crack and fall peel. After each time , you will need to let the furniture set for a time, and watch and see if it wicks up oil, or diluted Vaseline, if it does, you start over. And most likely all the wood will have to be sanded, before applying any finish. Best of luck to you, as you will need it, and the patience of Job. Been there, done that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The hardest part is she is using the table and loves it. So getting the table away for a longer time is going to be hard. She wants to start on the chairs but they are not in very good shape. The best looking chairs are some other with the cane center seats that need redone. 
She has many old things her mother inlaw had got and there are other chairs. Another great looking dinning table too but it is bigger and that is why the smaller round one but it needs a nice finish.

What about a something like *Beeplenish Finisher's Formula.*
http://www.newzealandhoneyshop.co.uk/beeplenish/finishers-formula.html

Others they have.
http://www.newzealandhoneyshop.co.uk/beeplenish.html

Sounds like something easy and safe and very good for wood and food being on it.

I know oils used to treat wood like wood spoons etc do not last but years ago I made a flat wood spatula. It still almost 30 years later looks great.
I did not know what to treat it with back then but I had peanut oil. I made the wood spatula from some oat base board and made it look like one I had from some cheap wood. 
I also put the oil in pan and then put the the wood spatula in it and put it in the over to open the pores of the wood.

So I like the thought of a non toxic oil or wax like the *Beeplenish Finisher's Formula. *

Also if I use this I would guess the *Coconut and Vaseline* now on the top of each table top half could just be washed with soap and water, Sanded and and wiped and treated. The Beeplenish Finisher's Formula would then be able to stay on top over what ever is down in the wood from the pass and what she did to it that soap and water should take off the top part so Beeplenish Finisher's Formula can give a new finish over the top ofit all.

What to you think?

Do not want to lose the deep color in the wood that gives it the great look.

I should get pictures and post so you can see what it looks like now.


----------

